# new magazine



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Anyone know when we get the new mag? Its been a while since the last one.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

It won't be too long now 

But we wanted to include full coverage of the upcoming evenTT09. Now that the date is sorted and the venue is (almost) secured things will happen pretty soon 8)


----------

